# Sun 9/1



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Headed back to p-cola and killed 18. Hit the same spot from fri first amd got a handfull. Made a move to look for bigger fish and it paid off. Stuck 12-13 there and that's when the weather forecast went wrong. Supposes to be 7-10 but picked up to 15-20. I called it a night around 1:30 because I had a 4-5 mile run in 2-3ft seas to get back to the launch. Needless to say I got my but kicked on the ride back.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice mess of fish, looks like you've got them cornered for right now.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Saw this report and photo on another site. 

Even seeing it the second time, it was a real nice gigging trip for you. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dayyaaaammnnn nice!


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hell yea


----------

